# To Cadac, or not? Discuss please!



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We've been thinking we might go down the Cadac route and wondered whether it is a use it once and think it's too much trouble. Witness the four on e-bay all only used once/twice. Or do most people get them and use them enough to justify the £150+ price tag.

Please don't get into charcoal V gas just about a Cadac, or similar product. Thanks


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I can give you a link to a toasting fork for under a fiver. :wink: 

Are you able to rub 2 sticks together to start a fire?


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Im in the use it once camp, well not quite, used it for about a year and now it's in the double floor of the van. Was never really that impressed with it. IMHO their are better products on the market which are lighter and take up far less space, and cheaper


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

We have the smaller one - great for lots of things, but we hardly use it, not sure why. Useful as a backup.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have one and it has been used, but nowhere near enough to justify the cost, I also find it an unpleasant thing to clean afterwards as the surfaces that need cleaning are too large to fit anywhere sensible and of course, it is not pleasant to put them away dirty and greasy.......

Dave


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

We use ours a lot and its probably ready to be replaced but I would consider going for the smaller model just for ease of storage.
What you need to ask yourself is would you use a barbecue, not would you use a cadac?
At the end of the day they are just a very good (In my opinion) barbecue and if you don't use one now buying a cadac will not make you change your ways.
We use ours a lot as we mainly travel in warmer climates and like to cook outside but if we were stuck in the UK with cold wet weather I would probably use the on board facilities.

James


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Over the years I have barbecued with large, small, collapsible, homemade, ones with lids, gas, ones the fitted together in a suitcase style, disposable, burning different types of wood, vine cuttings, briquettes, charcoal. 

I now use a good quality frying pan on the stove. It's easier to clean and keep clean, there is no ash or foreign objects imbedded in the food, Sauces are easier, storage is a doddle.

For me it's no contest.

Frank

PS when I was using a barbecue I was told by a caravanning friend, "don't bother cleaning that" he was referring to the food grill. "Just chuck it in the grass and tomorrow morning all the muck will just rinse off". I tried it and he was right, except when there was no dew.


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

we are on our second one, and wouldn't be without it.

Big enough to cook everything in one go, so no waiting for things to catch up, if you have the roasting tin, put your chicken or joint in, put the lid on, go for walk or to the pub and when you come back, all cooked, no fuss.

Get a pizza stone , brill addition.

If it's sunny sit by the side as you cook, if it rains, put the lid on and go inside, or buy the smaller set of legs and put it inside the awning, obviously being careful when inside.

Also, remember that any cooking smells are out side and not in the van, always a positive.

we haven't had any issues with washing it and we also use it in the winter months too, great bit of kit.


Tezza


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree

We use ours all the time

You can boil on it ,I use rather pressure cooker on it

Roast,BBQ , use the lid for stir frying

Struggling to find what's not to like

And all outside no steaming up the van

Aldra


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We have one of those gas stoves that use cylinders and fold away into their own case when not in use. We bought a solid griddle plate that fits nicely on top and is all so small and compact it is easy to store away when not in use. Quick and easy to set up and use and only one item to clean up after use. Looked at Cadac but decided too big and clumsy and lots to clean up after use.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Cadac*

Hi,
We have used the largest one and as quite a few on here found it a pain to clean due to its size. Have now got the smaller cadac and found it much better for cleaning and big enough for three of us.

There is nothing better than sat outside with a wine or beer, however I would never use it in a awning rain or no rain!!!

Nidge


----------



## Ebby (Dec 20, 2007)

I've tried to buy the smaller Cadac ( grillo gas ) nobody as them in stock. If anyone knows where l can get one whould you please let me know. It's this year's model lm after there's a few older models about but you can't get the accessories. Thanks


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I have been looking at the Cadacs recently.

We have Rotal BBQ, bought them from B&Q for £9 each reduced from £99. Magic, best BBQ I have ever used. But it is heavy, very heavy for transporting.

Going to see if we can find a BArgain Cadac for testing.

"Discuss" sounds a bit demanding.

TM


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I have posted this picture before and I know that there are a few others who have taken up this method of "outside" cooking.

No mess , no fuss, just wonderful steaks, chops, sausages. Ideal for the smaller van ..packs away easily.










The griddle pan must be made of cast iron... alloy ones are not good, no heat retention :wink:

Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Is the warm gin and tonic an optional extra?? :lol:


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Annsman said:


> We've been thinking we might go down the Cadac route and wondered whether it is a use it once and think it's too much trouble. Witness the four on e-bay all only used once/twice. Or do most people get them and use them enough to justify the £150+ price tag.
> 
> Please don't get into charcoal V gas just about a Cadac, or similar product. Thanks


I have thought of getting one as we like fish but is does make the MH smell after cooking. They have a cheaper one here - is this one any good?

http://www.gasproducts.co.uk/acatalog/Cadac_Safari_Chef_Deluxe_L.P.

Christine


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

we use the small one,
didnt think it was big enough at first, but only the two of us its fine,
get the roasting tin as well its extra but works a treat,
one of the trial meals,









just remember to turn the chicken over, or it gets a bit well done :? :? 
Misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh and how its connected up to the new (to us) van








Misty


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

teemyob said:


> "Discuss" sounds a bit demanding.
> 
> TM


 Maybe doing his A levels or 1st year uni!!

Dave


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Got the small one and love it. I love cooking alfresco and have gotten it down to a fine art. I leave the dark art of the internal cooker to her indoors so she likes it when I cook as well!!


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

We have the small one and if you are going to BBQ often then it's a great thing to have. I see the big ones around and think it would be nice to have but to be honest even on the odd occasions we cook for 4 we manage. 

As to cleaning I have learned if the meat is marinated not to use the griddle as it's really hard to clean. We have a large wide bucket that we half fill with soapy hot (if possible) water and as soon as we have finished cooking all the bits go in there and a submersed. Wash after eating never leave it till the next day. 

Are there better things around? Maybe but we have not yet seen it. I am guessing you are looking at the larger one as you talk about £150, I thought it was far too heavy to carry around.

Regards,
Robin


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We've used a single Campin Gaz burner screwed directly onto the top of a bottle for some years now. 

We've had Gaz bottles for years so initial outlay was some time ago. The burner was about £15 and either the double skillet or a cast iron frying pan usually sit on the top. (Our local Co-op was selling them off - £1 each - they're Swan :? ) 

The whole lot stores taking up little space.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ours is the Cadec safari

The smaller one

We have an external gas supply

I think it's great, we clean it after use but not to sparkling just to clean

Save that till I get home

After 8 weeks

Still looking good three years later

And best of all, Outside cooking is his domain

I just prepare and make the salads, cut the veg, oil the meat

He stands and looks important

The dog and me exchange meaningful glances :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

We bought one of the larger ones, together with the split griddle and roasting pan last year prior to our annual month away.

Mrs Plodd (who is no mean cook, having got her Cordon Bleue ribbon many years ago) simply loves it and used it almost exclusively for our entire trip. Some of the parts can be a pain to clean due to their size BUT if you follow the instructions in respect of "seasoning" any of the new cooking surfaces they clean pretty easily (but not in the MH sink :roll: ) 

We started off with the smaller version and decided we needed the bigger version, unlike most others it seems!!

I have a large garage in the MH so I can store it fully assembled, I don't think I would be too keen if I had to put it together every time Mrs Plodd wants to cook!!


We also use it at home in the Garden a lot. For us it was a good buy, but as I said Mrs Plodd is the cook and she loves being outside to cook rather than slaving away inside a MH when the sun is cracking the heavens. Having said that we also use it when away in the winter. Yes we HAVE cooked outside when it's been snowing, and thoroughly enjoyed the experience (warm coats and plenty of mulled cider/whiskey macs certainly helped :lol: )


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Our Rotal BBQ

We do it in the rain, sometimes in Pyjamas and Wellies!

TM


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

We bought one of these.

Lotus Grill. Fairly new to the market..






Anybody use this? We have the larger version and find it very good indeed.

Well designed and made and not heavy.. We use it at home all the time.

Al' B ...


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

We've had the table top one for a few years now. It's a really good bit of kit, BUT it's quite heavy and to be honest while we've been away for the past couple of months I don't suppose we've used it more than 3 or 4 times.
It seems most folks use a variety of single burner gas hobs and a griddle pan that weigh at lot less and take up less space. I think this is the way we'll go in future and just use the Cadac at home


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

We've tried several other things over the years, but since we were first recommended to buy the Coleman dual fuel stove, that's the only one for us. 

It really is brilliant.

Cheaper, much quicker to set up and start to use (about 20 seconds), much lighter, cleaner, more robust, fuel readily available all over Europe ( unleaded petrol) takes up far less space, can be folded up and put away in about 10 seconds, virtually straight after cooking.

Only need to wipe over/wash up the little cast iron griddle plate that we use on top of it for outside BBQing.

Can also be used as a 'traditional' twin burner stove too, both outside the MH, and even inside in the kitchen if you run out of MH gas or your on-board hob fails to work.
Can also be used at home, in the garden, or anywhere else, as it packs up into it's own little box with carrying handle in no time.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have a full oven and four-burner hob in the trailer, and we bought one of the CampingGaz Fargo BBQ's which we use with an external gas point and about 2 metres of gas hose.

We hadn't heard of the Cadac at the time, and find that we have more than enough cooking facilities now.

The Fargo is quite a large unit, nice if you are cooking for lots of people but economical on gas if just for two or three. 

Peter


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

We have a Crusader Table Top Gas Barbecue £25 from the Range at Truro 3 years ago and use it all the time. With and without a grill plate.
Stores easily and does the job. We have added extra lava stones but that's it. Stores easily.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We have a Cadac Safari and have used it a great deal but since buying a hotplate from Aldi for £15 it has seldom been used. Great for chips tho!
Thinking of putting the "Air Fryer" on board instead. 
No Oil and great chips.
We do of course eat other things, Chips just once a week


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Went for it! Tried to get one on e-bay but was outbid four times! I think some people get their mates to bid just to get the price up. Anyway in the end I decided to get a new one. Now all we need is for the sun to stay out for a couple of days longer!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Make sure you follow the instructions about seasoning all of the cooking surfaces to the letter. Also invest in a set of silicone or plastic tools, the surface is prone to damage by metal utensils!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

In my opinion, don't bother.

We paid our for one with all the accessories, just can't be bothered with it. There are 3 greasy layers to wash each time (top, heat deflector, fat collector!/base, oh and the dome) it's heavy, cumbersome, and our friends one melted - a common problem if you look it up

I now use a kampa griddle which fits perfectly across 2 gas rings on our hob, or on a portable gas stove (not supposed to put 2 of those together though) and the cadac is in the underfloor storage taking up valuable payload.

That's why there are so many on eBay barely used I would think


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

ermm let me think on that one!!!








Misty


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I thinking with you mistycat

We love it

And have no problem keeping it clean on 2 monthly trips
Doubles up to cook the hound from Hells rice, outdoors

Wondering why you use everything at once snunkie ??

Aldra


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Aldra,
each to there own,
that was friday evening sat we just put chicken potatoes carrots in the roasting tin bit with chicken stock and had ourselves a chicken casserole, nice,
i dont think its heavy either, cleaning is a wizz if you ask me, he needs to get one of my misses roasting tins after she has welded the sunday roast to it, then thats a challenge,
Misty


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry Aldra you've lost me? Need the heat deflector on under the cooking plate otherwise everything burns, fat poor down over the heat deflector and base, and dome goes on top so gets covered in fat. We only use the essential parts? Got several other plates, pizza stone, skottle etc but not using those at the same time?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm with you Snunkie,

Although we find a wipe over with kitchen towel whilst it's still warm helps
a lot of the time we put a pan on top and use it as an outdoor ring or as
misty does for a Casserole 

Keeps indoor cooking to a minimum

aldra


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I blame hubby Aldra, he makes the most amazing Chicken tikka (he has a fresh poultry business) but it makes one hell of a mess of the plate and it's almost impossible to clean afterwards, even after soaking for a couple of days!


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

We mostly use the flat hot plate on ours. I can cook a mean full breakfast on it as well as steak and fish etc. I nerve use the lid. 

The plate and ring just get washed with the pots, takes seconds to do. 

I prefer cooking outside, its part of the experience for me of going out in the van. 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## JaneW (Mar 10, 2013)

Love our Cadac Safari - used with external gas point. Efficient/effective and keeps cooking smells/grease out of the van. Stores neatly in nylon bags


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Bought a Cadac Eazi Chef about 8 years ago and used it a couple of times and then it went up in the loft due to m/h (at the time) having limited storage space and so found it too much of a problem to transport. Got a bbq that screwed into the top of a Camping Gaz cylinder - paid a fiver for it. Been brilliant but only big enough for two people. In a couple of months we are taking son and d-in-l to France so will be taking Cadac, running it off our backup gas bottle.
Mention has been made of seasoning the Cadac - have tried to find out what needs to be done to do this. Would appreciate it if anybody has details of how to do this.

DavidL


----------



## badgerxos (Dec 9, 2012)

The instructions that come with the Safari Chef suggest that you rub oil onto the flat plate and then let it get up to temperature and then cool down before using it to grill any food - I assume that this will make it stick less.
Have done the seasoning part, but not yet the cooking part - we cross the Channel on Thursday ...


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

well I was going to buy a cadac safari and was watching two on ebay until they reached around £50 quid (can get a new one for £65 del)
However after reading all the posts I've decided to use my portable two hob electric cooker with extension lead for alfresco cooking. Again listening to the points raised I've bought a Winwall Portable Stove Top Wind Break to use with it.
Many thanks to all.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well cheshiregorden 

Albert made his own from a sheet of aluminium

We will try it on the next trip
But it's looking good :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## celcat (Mar 6, 2013)

Absolutely love our Cadac. We've got the big one and use it if there's just the two of us and it comes into it's own when we're with a group. 

I've cooked just about everything on it, roast chicken dinner, paella, curries, BBQ s , fish, pancakes, stir-fry...anything!

It can be a bit of a pain to clean but not found it to be too much effort. Gets a thorough clean when we come home and used at home.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We were given the little one by some friends who no longer used it (they hardly ever camp off-grid, so now use a Remoska).

It had lost its dome, but we found a paella-dish-cum-wok that fits perfectly.

We've used it a lot - handy for smelly stuff that we wouldn't want to cook in the van, useable where BBQs aren't, fun to sit outside.

This is Fajitas in the Aire at Meyras in the Ardeche. Just wok'd the veg and now griddling some chicken.

We use it with the little screw-in 500g gas cartridges, which seem to last for ages.

Morph


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Have owned a Safari chef for years, great bit of kit. As others have said pleasant to sit outside in good weather cooking meal, we use plugged into m'home gas system. One of essential things to pack.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

*To Cadac or not?*

In my opinion its all a matter of personal circumstances and type of motorhoming as can be seen from all the different type of appliances used.

We mainly travel to Europe over the Winter and nearly always wild camp. We have found that the Cadac was good when we could use it outside in the sun (we have a spanish gas bottle).

It has a huge variation of cooking methods and can cook almost anything so this is a great advantage. My only downside was certainly the cleaning as we were not on campsites and water was at a premium.

I have owned my Cadac Carri Chef Deluxe Combi (see advert in Classified Accessories For Sale Section) for a few years now.
Come and collect at the Show!

Donna


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

will keep an eye on this thread we have just bought a small cadac and haven't used it yet. Have told other half BBQ ing is a man thing so might only get used once if that. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hessi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Cadac*

We use our all the time when away, it's brill.
Don't hesitate to buy one

best regards

Hessi


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The heat defuser works well on the indoor gas ring too if you want to cook something ie stew for a long time with our risk of burning in one spot

I use in at home too on the gas hob 

Aldra


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Cadac*



Hessi said:


> We use our all the time when away, it's brill.
> Don't hesitate to buy one
> 
> best regards
> ...


Yep, same as that. Ours gets plenty of use.

Steve


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

ours will get another bashing this weekend,
can't wait
Misty


----------



## Hessi (Nov 6, 2012)

As will our this weekend.

rgds

Hessi :lol:


----------



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

You cant beat the Cadac!

Big or small................ Just use the solid lipped plate and when your done, a quick wipe round the plate and lid with kitchen roll and its ready for the next 'heat sterilisation' and off you go again.

Cheers


----------



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

By the way the Pizza stone works a treat 

Cheers


----------

